# Suggestion for anyone wanting to rebuild less ports after the jpeg/libtool upgrade...



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 4, 2009)

/EDIT/  see Addendum below
...................

1... upgrade libtool as UPDATING
1a... make sure /lookat/ is installed
2... run pkg_version (or equiv.), grepping the ones needing updating.
      copy the resulting file to, say, /U
      (a text file)
3... 
	
	



```
cd /usr/local/lib
```
      (later, duplicate step 3 with /usr/local/bin and
       /usr/local/sbin)
4...  rehash (if necc)
5...  ldd ./* | lookat
5a... using "lookat /U", search on "found" (s key).  Write down each and upgrade.
 (you can "make build-depends-list" in each upgradable
  port and 
	
	



```
"grep [port partial word] /U"
```
  to check if dependent ports should be upgraded first.

Those are roughly the initial steps.  One can then
maybe ignore upgrading as usual, as skip many hours
of compilation, still having all ports that are
installed functional, maybe even until the next
time one upgrades across a major version.


...........
Maybe useful for persons without a lot of time to upgrade
at the computer...
..........
(.so. files exist below /usr/local/lib.  Figuring out a CLI to check
them also...)
found it.
Also found that many /ports/ with .so. files in subdir's below /usr/local/lib
pass the ldd as far as the main binaries installed.

```
#usr/local/lib#
#find . -type f -name "*.so*" -exec ldd {} \; | tee -a Ldd.Fil
#lookat Ldd.Fil (search for (not)found)
```


----------

